
The Persistence of Nahua Culture - Thevet
http://publications.newberry.org/aztecs/section_4_home.html
======
curtis
"Nahua" as in "Nahuatl", the language of the Aztecs, although maybe it's a
more general term which includes related languages and peoples.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nahuas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nahuas)

------
aylmao
Cheers to my fellow Mexicans! (:

------
erroneousboat
thanks for sharing!

